# Healthy Live Fish?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Are there any fish i can put in my tanks that aren't bad nutrition wise?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used convict cichlids... they arent great but are better than gold fish. I would also feed the convicts good pellets so they were stuffed with pellet food most of the time.

I had a few breeding pairs and would dump 40-50 3/4" ones into my large rhom tank for some movement. He would slowly pick them off and then I would add another batch.

If you do add any fish, they should be quarantined and treated for parasites.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wouldn't convict cichlids be an expensive meal?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

bcp0715 said:


> Wouldn't convict cichlids be an expensive meal?


Compared to other options, not really. At the rate they reproduce you can end up with more than you know what to do with.

Plus they are parasite and disease free, so you dont risk loosing your other fish.


----------

